# Considering this buck



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

This is a registered buck I'm thinking of buying to breed for show wethers I am going to ask them some more questions about him first though




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Do you know how old he is?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love that cape & rump color. He could be wider & use a bit more length, it could be the way he stands in the last pic though.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

chelsboers said:


> Do you know how old he is?


I emailed them because they didnt leave a phone number still waiting on a response

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

He's 1 1/2 yrs old 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd like to see a straighter topline (no dipping) though I have dairy goats and perhaps that is not a thing looked at in meat goats.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Most meat goats do dip a little but I do agree with you on that but I might just be the way he's standing to.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

